

Google groups is down - MindTwister
https://groups.google.com/

======
taf2
appears google accounts is also effected. trying to login i see:

"Sorry, there seems to be a problem. The service you're looking for is
temporarily unavailable. We're working hard to restore your access as soon as
possible. Please try again in a few hours. Thanks for your patience."

------
optikfluffel
only google apps is down here.. if you have a regular google account
everything seems to work fine..

